
Microsoft ends support for Windows Phone 8.1 (No updates - security patches) - jageen
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/windows-phone-eol-support-end-1723494
======
Zekio
Title really should mention the article talks about Windows Phone 8.1

EDIT: or maybe not, considering the new one is called "Windows 10 Mobile"

~~~
jageen
Thanks, Updated title :).

------
jageen
So, now we will see viruses like WannaCry in windows phone too, because as
they say now 80% people are using unsupported mobile OS.

